# Snap on or Mac hex key worth the $$$$$



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anyone used the snapon or Mac hex key sets that go for around $50?
Do they fit any better than the bondhus or is it a waist of money?

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...9&group_ID=588&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

They're excellent quality tools, so they're never going to be a waste of money if you put them to use. If you only put tools to use occasionally, then you could settle confidently with the Bondhus.


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

I just bought a set at Lowes for 3.84. I needed a 10mm for my freehub body which my other sets don't have. Personally i wouldn't spend that kind of money on hex wrenches unless i was doing it all day and even then i would get the Park set instead because of the cool P-handles.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I say it's a waste of money. I worked as a motorcycle/quad/pwc/etc mechanic for about 4 years. Some guys SWORE by Snap On, others didn't care. Most my tools are Craftsman, and I'm yet to be let down. Ocassionally I have to take apart a rachet to clean the grit out of it, but I hardly fault the tool for my abuse. 

Here's something to think about. I'm currently part of a rework that requires retorquing a 1.5mm socket head screw (or Allen head). For tools we are using 2 no-name 1/4" drive 1.5mm hex ends, and a regular old Stanley folding set I picked up at Walmart last weekend (only place open at 4:30am when I was headed for work). Each tool has so far retorqued 4,000-5,000 screws, and none are worn out, bent, or broken. And we are going quite a bit tighter than what would be "normal" torque for a 1.5mm socket head because of the application, so you would think one would strip by now (I sure thought that when we started this).

I have Craftsman stuff from when my grandfather was 16-17 working at a service station, which puts it at about 65 years old (the socket/rachet case has a leather carrying handle). That's plenty of life expectancy for me!

I don't go ubber cheap on all my tools, but some stuff is just way overpriced. I put together a cheap set of tools for my motorcycle tool box (the one that lives in the trailer, and I won't be out $500 if someone walks away with it at a race). Most the stuff in there is Stanley, and has been going strong for probably 5+ years now. It's supposed to be my backup tools, but most the time when I'm wrenching on the bike it's easier to grab from that box than go in the roll around. They get used pretty much every weekend, and have been part of probably a half dozen motorcycle rebuilds (like, frame up rebuilds).


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

More than the durability issue i am looking for a better fit, it might be worth a $50 hex set if it helps me frame rounding bolts on my $5000 bike. I am less than impressed with park tools hex wrenches.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I doubt you will see the value in the extra cost, even over a HUGE period of time and use.
I will go +1,000,000 on the Bondhus stuff. Very reasonable price , guaranteed, and dam tough. 
You can get These
SAE AND Metric ...$20 shipped.
CDT
And I also think you will love the Ball-End aspect , absent on those Snap-ons


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, I've never had an issue with my Eklind seperates at home. I know what you mean about the Park, at least the folding variety. The plastic between the keys has smashed down and made it loose/sloppy. Tightening the pivot bolt to get rid of sloppiness makes it impossible to open/close. Still never worn out a bolt with any of the though.

I think if you have a rounding out issue it will be most likely from cheap bolts, not the tool. I'm guessing that there are tens of thousands of socket head bolts manufactured for every one key for them, and with much less strict quality control. Besides, bolts are cheap, and easily replaceable. I can't think of any socket head bolts on a bicycle that are subjected to large, close-to-yield type torques like you might see in an engine or a non-servicable application.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Park 3 star hex wrench is really good*



forceyoda said:


> Has anyone used the snapon or Mac hex key sets that go for around $50?
> Do they fit any better than the bondhus or is it a waist of money?
> 
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...9&group_ID=588&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


mine is 6 years old with a lot of use and still fresh and unworn.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

adam728 said:


> I have Craftsman stuff from when my grandfather was 16-17 working at a service station, which puts it at about 65 years old (the socket/rachet case has a leather carrying handle). That's plenty of life expectancy for me!
> 
> .


I wonder how many times Sears/Crafstman has changed factories for low bid since your grandfather bought those tools...


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Working as an automotive mechanic I like using Snap-on and Matco tools myself. HOWEVER, that's because I abuse my tools, using sockets on impacts when I'm not supposed to, etc. and I don't wanna have to drive two towns over to get it warranteed. My tools just don't break and they fit in tight spots where some other cheaper tools may not...blah blah...You'll be fine with the cheaper ones.
For me it's paid off to have nicer tools. I'd rather have my Matco allen socket bend than have the head off it break off in a bolt I can't get to. All things you really won't encounter working on bikes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I say get em, but I'm a Snap on junkie. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I would go for Bondhus. They type of material is near the top of the field, along with the fit and finish being very precise. They also have gold plated ones as well. Don't forget the ball end or the Prohold ball rocks. It's been a valuable help.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I would go for Bondhus. They type of material is near the top of the field, along with the fit and finish being very precise. They also have gold plated ones as well. Don't forget the ball end or the Prohold ball rocks. It's been a valuable help.


You da man J.C. ! Why don't you free up your PMs so a brotha can holla at you the way he wanna?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll make sure to not clear my pm box now.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd rather have bondhus proholds if i were buying.


----------



## ALLMOUNTAIN18 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Bondhus set and they seem to fit very precisely in all hex bolts that I have used them on...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Ihey also have gold plated ones as well.


How does gold plating help? Gold's gonna be softer then the underlying tool and the fastener.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeez i didn't think it was real gold, i assumed it was TiN or something.


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

Well the tax man was good to me this year so I went with the snap on for $60. I also picked up bondhus set for the car for $10. Once they get here i might post some comparisons.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ernestrome said:


> Jeez i didn't think it was real gold, i assumed it was TiN or something.


Just going off what was posted ... thinking about it some more (not always a good plan for me), maybe he meant they have high priced ones too.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The gold is just for corrosion resistance. Didn't say I used them. Proguard on my Prohold is ok, even though it wears on the working edges anyhow, though is more durable than the black oxiding. I also keep my keys with a very thin layer of grease, worked in and excess wiped off with a paper towel. Works quite well at inhibiting corrosion without making the tool greasy to the feel.


----------

